# trumps international links



## fat-tiger (Jul 20, 2012)

played there on monday 16th july

course is very good and nice on the eye, is it gone be best course in the world, i dont think so but it will be a very good course,
 front 9 is alot more mature than the back 9, the rough is a nightmare prob 3 paces off the fairway and thick knee high stuff,we all lost a few balls.back 9 fairways seem alot wider, 1st is a nice par 5 with loads of well placed bunkers,which i parred and thought what is all the fuss about,then had 4 blobs on next 4 holes,2nd nice par 4 with stream running at an angle across fairway,3rd great little par3, 4th stroke 1 par 5,tough hole non of us scored on it ,stream zig zags down the right and heavy rough left,6th another nice par 3, theres a really short par 4 7th i think off whites 230yrds ,which if there is a weak hole would have to say that is it, 9th long tight par 4 with a long thin green,back 9 stand out holes are 10th dogleg left par5 great hole,14th stroke 2 par 4 looks great on the eye,between the dunes,really tight tee shot,18th finishing hole another fantastic par 5 ,frought with danger everywer,
it will definatinly get a top event in a few years prob scotish open first,its set up to host them,greens were abit slow but only cos they prob darnt cut  them down been new and the amount of rain we have had,but plenty of slopes ,machrihanish dunes is prob the nearest course  to it as ive played in comparisson

positive things

short game area is 1st class.
would like to play course in couple of year once everything has knitted togeather.
staff very helpfull

negative things

no course marshalls

no goodie bag at Â£150 a round 1st time ive played a top course and not got 1,

course planner Â£8

half of coke ,half of fresh orange Â£7.75

it is very tight around driving areas for average club golfers


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks lovely Chris. Defo one for the bucket list.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks really good and some great photos. Couldnt be much further away for me but I may get there one day


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 20, 2012)

looks good, some great pics. its on the 'want to play list'


----------



## munro007 (Jul 20, 2012)

Some of the best pictures i have seen, but no goodie bag, is really shabby. IMO


----------



## brendy (Jul 20, 2012)

Lovely looking course, cant stand the sight of so many trolley marks though on the fairways.


----------



## munro007 (Jul 20, 2012)

brendy said:



			Lovely looking course, cant stand the sight of so many trolley marks though on the fairways.
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree with you on that one. They should be banned, that is until i need one.


----------



## Val (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks superb Dolly, probably up there with the Dunes


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 20, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			no course marshalls

no goodie bag at Â£150 a round 1st time ive played a top course and not got 1,

course planner Â£8

half of coke ,half of fresh orange Â£7.75

it is very tight around driving areas for average club golfers
		
Click to expand...

The goody bag is always a nice touch imo.
a nice momento of the day.

I for some reason have about 12 Castle Stuart ones knocking about

They know how too look after you there.

 its a bit tight not getting anything, did they have shop with clothering etc?


----------



## munro007 (Jul 20, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			The goody bag is always a nice touch imo.
a nice momento of the day.

I for some reason have about 12 Castle Stuart ones knocking about

They know how too look after you there.

 its a bit tight not getting anything, did they have shop with clothering etc?
		
Click to expand...

@ Â£7.75 for a half of coke ,half of fresh orange i wouldn't be looking to buy any clothes.


----------



## fat-tiger (Jul 20, 2012)

yes had a pro shop selling clothes but rather expensive, ashworth t shirts Â£50, from there we went on to cruden bay for four rounds,which i and couple of the others enjoyed more as it was abit more playable

everything was abit new,couple of years and you will see it in full bloom,thats what i would advise any 1 rushing to play it,


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 20, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			yes had a pro shop selling clothes but rather expensive, ashworth t shirts Â£50, from there we went on to cruden bay for four rounds,which i and couple of the others enjoyed more as it was abit more playable

everything was abit new,couple of years and you will see it in full bloom,thats what i would advise any 1 rushing to play it,
		
Click to expand...

I won't be rushing to play it, unless i can get a freebee.


----------

